# Stillpoints ERS Cloth works



## Tgun5

Stillpoints ERS cloth is a self –stick treatment that comes in 8 x 10 sheets. I have grown to love this stuff.

 Specifically, ERS rejects and absorbs EMI and RFI interference and it does so very efficiently. I say this because it doesn’t take full coverage to make a audible improvement. ERS does the best job if attached internally to your equipments case. I noticed an immediate improvement just laying one sheet on the top of both my CD player and preamp. 

 Most of us have bought in to the idea that EMI and RFI are detrimental to our entire audio chain. This is evidenced by the many power conditioners that are now sold to eliminate the same. The problem is that these only solve the RFI interference that exists in the power line. RFI is present in every part of your audio chain. According to Stillpoints, digital gear not only is more affected by EMI/RFI but actually produces RFI internally! For this reason, they feel the ERS works even better on digital gear. 

 This reminds me of a RFI toy that I had as a child. If you are over 50, you may remember the “radio rocket” which was nothing more than a transistor, potentiometer, and earphone. You would find ANY metal, attach the alligator clip, and you had a radio. Any metal object contained enough RFI to be an antenna. We would use fences, garage door tracks, and lamp cords – anything metal worked. This was a great toy back in the 60’s and proves that RFI is everywhere. Think of the increase of it since the 1960’s!

 Stillpoints ERS works, and from a price standpoint, they are a steal. These sheets improve the sound across the board and do so in a similar manner to any well-designed EMI/RFI filtration product. This includes removing a level of grain that you previously didn’t realize was there. Inner detail and focus, and transparency can improve dramatically. Dramatic is a description that is easy to use considering that these sheets are only $20 a piece. I also gained an improvement in soundstage width. I treated my entire system with four sheets and actually went overboard on the CD player. This is the efficiency I spoke of earlier. There is an improvement with just one sheet on the inside top of you components. You gain slightly more using it on the bottom inside panel as well. Mounting it on the sides is overkill and a waste of material. I ended up covering only the power supply in my Aesthetix Calypso, and the top inside panel of my Magnepan 3.6 crossovers. 

 As with any tweak, ERS does require some experimentation. I read all the printed reviews to get a starting point for my use. I did initially mount a sheet above the analog boards in my CD player and after 6 hours, removed it. Although there was an improvement using it there, the highs were slightly too prevalent with it in place. In some analog circuits, the presence of EMI/RFI is tuned into the frequency response of the device. ERS can effect of the amplitude of the high frequency and/or the low frequency extremes resulting in a less than desirable balance.


----------



## sbulack

I must say that I agree. Based on your description, I found the non-adhesive version on TweekGeek.com and ordered the 4-Pak of 8 x 11 sheets. I installed a layer above and below my computer's PSU, a layer over the HeadRoom Desktop PSU feeding my DAC, and a layer wrapped around the top three sides of the transformer on my Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD tube amp. The first thing I noticed was that an obscuring glare that I hadn't explicitly noticed before was missing from the highs. With that out of the way, a nicely wider and more natural dynamic range presented itself, along with more inner detail across the acoustic spectrum - resulting in a more realistic and natural sound all around. My favorite improvement is in how well-recorded concert grand piano sounds: with all the spectral richness and eloquent timbral versatility and expressiveness of a live concert grand harp - with deep tonality and smooth transition of sonic qualities through all octaves. And I still have a sheet left with which to put a layer above and below my CD player's PSU. At this point in my rig's development, this is more improvement than I thought would be possible for the $70 I spent for this 4-pak of Stillpoints ERS cloth sheets. I've been listening through my favorite music across all genres with a silly grin on my face for hours now. If you're thinking you want some of what I've been having, it's the heady, intoxicating draught of a purer elixir of audio going down smooth over the sonic palate from which the harshness of interference impurities has been filtered out by the Stillpoints ERS cloth sheets. Cheers!!!


----------



## Audiophilehi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tgun5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stillpoints ERS cloth is a self –stick treatment that comes in 8 x 10 sheets. I have grown to love this stuff.

 Specifically, ERS rejects and absorbs EMI and RFI interference and it does so very efficiently. I say this because it doesn’t take full coverage to make a audible improvement. ERS does the best job if attached internally to your equipments case. I noticed an immediate improvement just laying one sheet on the top of both my CD player and preamp. 

 Most of us have bought in to the idea that EMI and RFI are detrimental to our entire audio chain. This is evidenced by the many power conditioners that are now sold to eliminate the same. The problem is that these only solve the RFI interference that exists in the power line. RFI is present in every part of your audio chain. According to Stillpoints, digital gear not only is more affected by EMI/RFI but actually produces RFI internally! For this reason, they feel the ERS works even better on digital gear. 

 This reminds me of a RFI toy that I had as a child. If you are over 50, you may remember the “radio rocket” which was nothing more than a transistor, potentiometer, and earphone. You would find ANY metal, attach the alligator clip, and you had a radio. Any metal object contained enough RFI to be an antenna. We would use fences, garage door tracks, and lamp cords – anything metal worked. This was a great toy back in the 60’s and proves that RFI is everywhere. Think of the increase of it since the 1960’s!

 Stillpoints ERS works, and from a price standpoint, they are a steal. These sheets improve the sound across the board and do so in a similar manner to any well-designed EMI/RFI filtration product. This includes removing a level of grain that you previously didn’t realize was there. Inner detail and focus, and transparency can improve dramatically. Dramatic is a description that is easy to use considering that these sheets are only $20 a piece. I also gained an improvement in soundstage width. I treated my entire system with four sheets and actually went overboard on the CD player. This is the efficiency I spoke of earlier. There is an improvement with just one sheet on the inside top of you components. You gain slightly more using it on the bottom inside panel as well. Mounting it on the sides is overkill and a waste of material. I ended up covering only the power supply in my Aesthetix Calypso, and the top inside panel of my Magnepan 3.6 crossovers. 

 As with any tweak, ERS does require some experimentation. I read all the printed reviews to get a starting point for my use. I did initially mount a sheet above the analog boards in my CD player and after 6 hours, removed it. Although there was an improvement using it there, the highs were slightly too prevalent with it in place. In some analog circuits, the presence of EMI/RFI is tuned into the frequency response of the device. ERS can effect of the amplitude of the high frequency and/or the low frequency extremes resulting in a less than desirable balance._

 


 You really should try Stillpoints other products as well. The results are not subtle. Very noticeable with each addition. Speakers and CD player showed most improvements. Worth every penny.

 Paul


----------



## Scrith

ERS paper may or may not make a difference, and until you write back with the results of an objective comparison (or try an objective comparison ourselves) we'll never know.

 Please find a friend, give him one piece of regular paper and one piece of ERS, cover your eyes, and ask him to place one and then the other on your CD player and let you listen carefully to both. Then write back to use here describing what differences you heard in configuration A and configuration B. Then, AFTER YOU HAVE WRITTEN DOWN YOUR IMPRESSIONS, have him tell you which was which, and let us know. So easy! So useful! Thanks!


----------



## FinnishPower

why not use ferrite chokes as a cost effective solution?


----------



## rustbucket

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... Then write back to use here describing what differences you heard in configuration A and configuration B. Then, AFTER YOU HAVE WRITTEN DOWN YOUR IMPRESSIONS, have him tell you which was which, and let us know. So easy! So useful! Thanks!_

 

This is, for better or worse, a DBT (double blind test) free forum. The wisdom of that is currently being debated in http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/wh...haters-303421/


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ERS paper may or may not make a difference, and until you write back with the results of an objective comparison (or try an objective comparison ourselves) we'll never know.

 Please find a friend, give him one piece of regular paper and one piece of ERS, cover your eyes, and ask him to place one and then the other on your CD player and let you listen carefully to both. Then write back to use here describing what differences you heard in configuration A and configuration B. Then, AFTER YOU HAVE WRITTEN DOWN YOUR IMPRESSIONS, have him tell you which was which, and let us know. So easy! So useful! Thanks!_

 

RF shielding is legitimate and easily proven to work.


----------



## Scrith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RF shielding is legitimate and easily proven to work._

 

What does this statement have to do with me trying to determine (via objective means) whether or not a piece of something called Stillpoints ERS Paper can actually improve the sound of a DAC merely by sitting on top of it?


----------



## Singapura

If this stuff is really good why has none made a rig carrying bag with an ERS cloth lining? As a matter of fact, I think I might try that because my AE-2 is quite sensitive to mobile phone signals.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does this statement have to do with me trying to determine (via objective means) whether or not a piece of something called Stillpoints ERS Paper can actually improve the sound of a DAC merely by sitting on top of it?_

 

Good point. I don't want to swat the hornet's nest, but RF shielding has widely accepted industrial applications, is easily demonstrated to work and is effective as claimed.

 Whether or not it works when placed on top of a DAC remains to be seen. You're right.


----------



## Patrick82

I like to put ERS Paper everywhere I can, it gives a drier sound. It's like it dries out the water from the mud and gives more sand in the music. It's great for transients!

 Benchmark DAC1





 Benchmark DAC1





 PS Audio GCC-100





 PS Audio P300 Power Plant





 PS Audio Premier Power Plant





 Cary 303/300 CD player


----------



## yotacowboy

I've got a couple small sheets affixed to the underside of the top of my Rega Apollo. Noticed some minor differences which were similar to what others have claimed, more separation between notes, better dynamics, and less background noise. Nothing major, but didn't seem to make anything sound worse - too clinical, too dry. As far as comparing it to clip-on ferrite chokes, I've tried one of those as well (before trying the ERS paper), on the CDP's power cord, both near the IEC and near the wall outlet. Didn't hear any difference. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Ok, well, Patrick's approach may be a bit much, but if one wanted to go a bit easier in the application of this stuff, what do you guys recommend as "essential" uses of ERS? Wrapping power supplies, I'm sure, but what else?

 Would lining the insides of my DAC & CDP housing be as effective as using it liberally on parts of the DAC/CDP? What about a solid state amp? would one sheet inside the housing be enough, or (again) would wrapping the power supplies be the best application? What about the power conditioner?

 What's the best deal going on this stuff right now, by the way?


----------



## Listens2tubes

Ask Patrick where he got his since he must have found a deal on it or won't be paying his utility bills for a while.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I'd just like to know how he came up with the cash for his VD power cords...


----------



## Patrick82

I got my 100 sheets from Partsconnexion for a 15% discount. Ask them and they will give.

 When using a power conditioner the biggest difference comes from wrapping the power cord between power conditioner and source. The power conditioner cleans the noise from the wall and outputs clean power, but if the output power cord isn't shielded it gets re-infected with noise.
 Wrapping the power cord between wall and power conditioner barely made a difference since the apartment wiring is already infected.

 I have PS Audio Quintet + Premier Power Plant with VD Genesis power cables. Wrapping the 9feet Genesis between Premier and DAC made one of the biggest differences I have heard (night and day). When I used a 5 feet Genesis for the DAC the difference from ERS Paper wasn't as big. The longer the cable is the bigger the difference!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Yeah, I watched your vids on your MySpace page, lol...

 That makes sense re: the power cord between conditioner and source/components. You have a really nice one in the PPP, that's for sure. Aren't your cords already shielded though, or are they not enough shielding? I thought the VD cords all had ferrite powder inside them...does it not help for EMI, or just RF?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aren't your cords already shielded though, or are they not enough shielding?_

 

When I used the unshielded Valhalla power cables I heard a difference with 2 layers of ERS Paper. I tried 3 layers and I didn't hear a further improvement.

 For shielded power cables a single layer should be enough.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Did you use all 100 sheets? Do you have any scraps you'd care to part with?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you use all 100 sheets? Do you have any scraps you'd care to part with?_

 

I used all 100 sheets of ERS Paper and it wasn't enough to double wrap everything, I need more.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used all 100 sheets of ERS Paper and it wasn't enough to double wrap everything, I need more._

 

Damn, well...good luck with that. You should see if you can get it from Stillpoints in wallpaper-sized rolls. It has a really cool pattern to it.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Patrick, even though you are very meticulous and liberal in your application of ERS, would you think that say, two sheets in the top and bottom of a CDP, a DAC, and power conditioner, in addition to double-wrapping transformers in an amp, and double wrapping power cords and interconnect terminations would suffice for "most" people? I'm trying to figure how many sheets would be most effective, versus cost efficiency without going overboard.

 Another thought on ERS, and carbon fiber in general...CF is very good as shielding for RF and EMI. Would it not be more cost effective to get a roll of something like this, and cut it to size/shape, and use it instead? For one, there's more fiber per square inch (instead of a sheet of paper "infused" with bits of it) providing 100% coverage, and its much more heat resistant...and it's not being targeted at audiopiles (bringing a huge markup). It's an industrial application product, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work as shielding...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, even though you are very meticulous and liberal in your application of ERS, would you think that say, two sheets in the top and bottom of a CDP, a DAC, and power conditioner, in addition to double-wrapping transformers in an amp, and double wrapping power cords and interconnect terminations would suffice for "most" people? I'm trying to figure how many sheets would be most effective, versus cost efficiency without going overboard._

 

I first started with 32 sheets and it was barely enough to cover the whole system without double wrapping anything. It also depends on the length of the power cables. I had to buy more ERS Paper because I didn't have enough for the headphone cable which was 330cm long! Afterwards I found that the headphone cable benefited the most, it sounded like the volume was boosted with 3dB, it gave huge bass, dynamics and low-level detail!

 I don't think that more than 50 sheets is needed for most people. But if you really want to cover every space possible, and double wrap all cables, then 200 sheets should be enough.

 When putting it inside the casing, tape the edges of the ERS Paper, otherwise it might fry something from a short-circuit.

 With ERS Paper it's important to separate it 1cm from the cable because the paper collects and temporarily stores the EMI entering it, and since the external EMI is constant, the storage field around the paper is constant as well. I put the ERS Paper hanging from the cable with scotch tape to separate the field and cable from each other. Here is a video guide: YouTube - ERS Paper part3


----------



## Golden Monkey

Well, I wrote Fibre Glast, asking them about the EMI/RF rejection properties of their CF sheets, and I found a company that can do thermal spraying to coat it with metallic compound to improve rejection (as opposed to CF's absorbtion proerties...). We'll see what they say. What, it may just work, and for much cheaper than ERS. If so, I may give it a shot, and if it works...who knows. Maybe a 1000% markup for a custom system tweak, and "member of the trade" status, lol...Hell, it's what they use on stealth planes...OMG, I want an all-carbon fiber system!


----------



## bigshot

Shielding is either needed or it isn't. More shielding doesn't equate with better sound.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Golden Monkey

No, of course not, but if you can isolate EMI producing bits and pieces, so much the better. Digital equipment is really a) susceptible and b) a main producer of EMI...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, well...good luck with that. You should see if you can get it from Stillpoints in wallpaper-sized rolls. It has a really cool pattern to it._

 

I asked them 18 months ago and a roll of ERS Paper costs $6500 in Sweden. The roll is the same size as 225 sheets of ERS Paper. They offered me 30% discount ($4550), but it's still cheaper to buy it one sheet at a time from Partsconnexion without any discounts ($4500). When I cover my walls with ERS Paper, I will tape together small pieces.

  Quote:


 Patrick,

 Listpriset för en rulle ERS med bredden 275 mm och längden 50 linear
 yards, är 38 750 kr inkl moms. På detta pris kan jag erbjuda 30%
 "mängdrabatt".


----------



## Golden Monkey

I'm still on the fence with this stuff...I want to try it out, but not sure if it'll make a big enough difference. Anyone else using it that has any advice? I'm thinking of ordering four sheets and a roll of the tape and using it like this:

 CDP: one sheet inside the top of the unit, and a smaller piece covering the digital circuitry. Surrounding the power supply.

 DIP: lining the inside, and a very small piece covering the clock. Surrounding the power supply.

 DAC: Same as the DIP.

 Amp: Wrapping the power supplies.

 Cables: Wrapped around the connectors on all digital cables and interconnects, but suspended by using a cardboard tube to keep it from contacting the plugs themselves. Also using a tube to keep it away from the interconnect cable (the digital cables are well shielded, but the IC is just twisted pairs w/o shielding).


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked them 18 months ago and a roll of ERS Paper costs $6500 in Sweden. The roll is the same size as 225 sheets of ERS Paper. They offered me 30% discount ($4550), but it's still cheaper to buy it one sheet at a time from Partsconnexion without any discounts ($4500). When I cover my walls with ERS Paper, I will tape together small pieces._

 

Patrick you are too cool with your pictures of 100 lb power cables. I have tried to share some great tweaks with head-fi people but every time I mention anything they show up at my house with sheets on their heads and burning crosses so I do not tell anyone here about great stuff anymore. My question is this. With all your ERS paper are your schumann frequency generators still effective. When I slipped a half sheet in between my HR Deshtop power supply and amp my REM 8 only offered a slight improvement where as with no paper it is a huge SQ improvement. BTW I got a portable schumann freq gen set from EMF Safety Superstore- "Electromagnetic Field Detection & Protection". and it is the t**s with my portable grip. Their earthsafe wholehouse unit is quite a bit more powerful than Accoustic Revives and retails for $249 US....Satelliteguy


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSatelliteGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick you are too cool with your pictures of 100 lb power cables. I have tried to share some great tweaks with head-fi people but every time I mention anything they show up at my house with sheets on their heads and burning crosses so I do not tell anyone here about great stuff anymore. My question is this. With all your ERS paper are your schumann frequency generators still effective. When I slipped a half sheet in between my HR Deshtop power supply and amp my REM 8 only offered a slight improvement where as with no paper it is a huge SQ improvement. BTW I got a portable schumann freq gen set from EMF Safety Superstore- "Electromagnetic Field Detection & Protection". and it is the t**s with my portable grip. Their earthsafe wholehouse unit is quite a bit more powerful than Accoustic Revives and retails for $249 US....Satelliteguy_

 

I don't have a schumann generator.

 Have you tried separating the ERS Paper with 1cm or more? It sounds muddy and quiet if it's too close to the analog signal. Separating the ERS makes it loud, transparent and dynamic.

 BTW. Yesterday I bought foam tubes! It is easy and goes fast to slide in the cable and wrap the foam tube with ERS Paper! It is separated 1-2 cm from the conductor. It looks prettier than toilet paper rolls!


----------



## Dallas21

I have used ERS cloth for a long time use sparingly .power supplies transformers even on processor ships a Zvery small amount and only on the top it is conductive so make sure you are not touching a Solder joint.

I use something different and in a different way much better it removes mechanical vibrations throughout.
Many high end company are starting to use this. AVM Audio Vibration Magic.

Not cheap but the improvement it makes across the board are excellent .
You must wait 24 hours to fully dry. It is non conductive, and washes off with water before dry.

It works great,even 2 costs on transformers,and power supplies, on top of all capacitors or on sides if sideways.
On barrels of outer power cords, interconnects speaker cables. Not one thing did I do where there was not a improvement. Check yet the reviews. Even my little Coincident Dynamo amp review on enjoy the music .com
The reviewer used ERS cloth,as well as the AVM treatment especially on the dac .
Also all solder joints and under circuit boards . Just make sure it is dried well 24 hrs to be safe I used 1.5 bottles to do my whole system at $85 a bottle Canadiens not cheap but 10x this money in improvement like a major improvement upgrade this includes inside speaker contacts any solder or contact joint ,speaker basket,magnets on drivers and Xover parts . Try one component at a time you will be impressed.
Happy listening Cheers.


----------



## Dallas21

The AVM treatment is Anti Vibration Magic . Lack of sleep typing without proof reading. 
Trust me it works and do read the reviews . Iris a no brainier tweak.


----------

